# Question About Userbenchmark



## brandon7171 (Jun 18, 2021)

I just got a new monitor i went from 1600x900 to a 1920x1080p, i have been using userbenchmark for over a yeah when i got this new monitor i have a new setting and its called Skill Bench, how can i turn that setting off if i can, i got this new monitor and my score on my vid car is now 106, and it use to be 109. I may have posted in wrong thread if so please move it, Thanks


----------



## toilet pepper (Jun 18, 2021)

The answer is not to use Userbenchmark and use something other benchmark tools.


----------



## brandon7171 (Jun 18, 2021)

toilet pepper said:


> The answer is not to use Userbenchmark and use something other benchmark tools.


I am not sure what other benchmark is out there. What should i use?


----------



## Dr. Dro (Jun 18, 2021)

I really recommend you watch this video to understand what's going on with UserBenchmark:










It's really not something I can safely call "trustworthy", considering their flagrant bias. The truth is... their scores don't mean anything, and their recommendations are utterly biased to whatever the author feels like at the moment, especially if it's related to an AMD product. Not to mention they're anything but reasonable and friendly to the hardware community...


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 19, 2021)

brandon7171 said:


> I am not sure what other benchmark is out there. What should i use?


It depends on what you want to know about your computer.

If you want to know how your computer performs in gaming there are several benchmarks you can run. 3DMark Time Spy is probably the most well known, but also often argued as not a true representation of performance. There is also Unigine Heaven and Superposition that are popular.

If you want to benchmark your CPU, Cinebench R20/R23 are popular.

If you want to benchmark your storage, CrystalDiskMark is popular.

Of course there are tons more, but those are just a few of the popular ones.

Userbenchmark on the other hand is basically useless.


----------

